# I've taken the dive!!



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Well my monkey friends, I finally decided to dive into the world of CCs. Yeah, it took me several years to really get into it as I've owned various sticks over the years but nothing that special. I going head first!!!

I have the following coming by various means. I hope this new slope is gentle!!


HdM Epicure #1
Bolivar PC
Partagas Shorts

Next up will be RASS and some sort of Cohiba.

Just wanted to share, not brag.

 


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> I hope this new slope is gentle!!


Gentle??? :r


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats Tidefan... Those are some fantastic smokes you've got on the way. Enjoy them all.. !


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

There is big pimping and then there is Tide!

Roll on brotha, roll on!


----------



## steve r (Aug 19, 2007)

good for you man all 3 of those are great choices. enjoy them:ss


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Addiction said:


> There is big pimping and then there is Tide!
> 
> Roll on brotha, roll on!


I'm just following your lead bro!!! I learned from the best! :ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

qwerty1500 said:


> Gentle??? :r


:r Must be Opposite Day


----------



## FlyerFanX (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like you missed the slope and stepped off the cliff! :r

Enjoy!!! :ss


----------



## air1070 (Jun 24, 2006)

Bolivar PC's are fantastic cigars...Same with the Partagas Shorts. If things go well in my life today, i'll be ordering some Monte Petit Edmundos. Say a 'lil prayer for me.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

good choices, those party shorts are like little ginger candy:bl


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you dived right in there.

Those are some great tasting cigars you got there.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

You know what?!?! I just realized that the Partagas Shorts is a cab! Hope I like em that much!!!


----------



## avo_addict (Nov 29, 2006)

Great choices. Give them some rest and you will be well rewarded.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome choices. I think the Boli PC's will be your Fave!!!

Not to complicate your life or anything...but if you find that the Cohibas are a little too pricey consdier a Trinidad Reyes- these are my new all time favorite little smoke!!!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Tidefan73 said:


> You know what?!?! I just realized that the Partagas Shorts is a cab! Hope I like em that much!!!


You probably will, most people do :ss


----------



## rusty pittis (Jun 8, 2007)

nice sticks and the RASS are pretty awesome also..so you have only just begun to fall hard ..


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to the slide! You will enjoy the ride and the fine sticks you have selected. Be careful for the other monkeys on you way down, it's pretty crowded!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Tidefan73 said:


> You know what?!?! I just realized that the Partagas Shorts is a cab! Hope I like em that much!!!


:r That's a great oversight; you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

great start, hope you enjoy your scores.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

F O R GETTABOUTIT

gentle ?
slope?

FREEFALL MY BROTHER

If ya thought it was bad with NC's 
Just wait and see......IT A WILD RIDE


Good luck to ya and if ya ever wanna do a box split just PM me.

B:ss


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Don't be fooled by the Boli PC's size, they are a spicy little number.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

mash said:


> Don't be fooled by the Boli PC's size, they are a spicy little number.


I wouldn't say they are spicy in terms of smoking them  but they are a nice earthy, leathery cigar :hn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rut Roe..Your Done....Have fun..


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Rut Roe..Your Done....Have fun..


:tpd:

I'd say that I'd throw you a rope, but... :hn there's no coming off the slope.


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

Just wanted to pass along...all three have arrived and are resting nicely.

I plan to fire one of each up in the next couple of days to try and see what they're like this young!!

Yep, this slope seems to be A LOT steeper than the other!!!

See ya's at the bottom!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Tidefan73 said:


> Just wanted to pass along...all three have arrived and are resting nicely.
> 
> I plan to fire one of each up in the next couple of days to try and see what they're like this young!!
> 
> ...


bottom ? .... You think there's a bottom ? .... :r


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

monsoon said:


> bottom ? .... You think there's a bottom ? .... :r


*NOW* you tell me!!!!

Something I must report after opening the boxes....man oh man, do they have a NICE aroma!!! I don't think I've ever opened a box of smokes and been hit with such a beautiful smell...not even my favorite NCs!!! I'm in heaven!!! That's all for now!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

monsoon said:


> bottom ? .... You think there's a bottom ? .... :r


:tpd: :r


/
/ :dr
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/
/:hn


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Tidefan73 said:


> I'm in heaven!!! That's all for now!


Oh... for now. I don't think that'll be all-all, though. No, I don't. Just speculating but suspect there could be a little tiny bit more. :r

:r:r:r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, you over there.....good to see another Bama fan on this side of the slope!

We have similar tastes:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Hey, you over there.....good to see another Bama fan on this side of the slope!
> 
> We have similar tastes:chk:chk:chk


RTR!!!

Gonna smoke a couple of these new guys during the Bama/UGA game. Hope they're not TOO young!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Tidefan73 said:


> RTR!!!
> 
> Gonna smoke a couple of these new guys during the Bama/UGA game. Hope they're not TOO young!


I will be THERE!...still needing 2 tix, will try to get em at the game.


----------

